# Cubestormer 3



## IAssemble (Mar 16, 2014)

Many thanks to Joey Gouly for acting as official scrambler for the Guinness World Record attempt.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 16, 2014)

What?!?


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 16, 2014)

Brest, reconstruct?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 16, 2014)

So, could you guys come to US Nationals and let us try to use this as a scrambler? :-D


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> So, could you guys come to US Nationals and let us try to use this as a scrambler? :-D



I scramble almost as fast as this XD


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I scramble almost as fast as this XD



3 seconds? And would it look as awesome to film crews?


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> 3 seconds? And would it look as awesome to film crews?



Keyword "almost". I scramble sub 5 haha. 

It would look WAAY more awesome, obviously because *I'm* scrambling. Fine, maybe that's exaggeration..


----------



## ticarpi (Mar 16, 2014)

What's the inspection time like?
Most previous Lego machines have had really slow times for that. Would like to see this one follow WCA rules.
I bet humans could get sub-4 with an optimal solution known beforehand...


----------



## IAssemble (Mar 16, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> So, could you guys come to US Nationals and let us try to use this as a scrambler? :-D



Or perhaps you'd like to come and scramble for CUBESTORMER 3 at one of our LEGO events? 



Lucas Garron said:


> 3 seconds? And would it look as awesome to film crews?



So scrambles in about 2.65s then?  And thanks, I agree that Mike made it look awesome too! 



ticarpi said:


> What's the inspection time like?
> Most previous Lego machines have had really slow times for that. Would like to see this one follow WCA rules.
> I bet humans could get sub-4 with an optimal solution known beforehand...



The Guinness World Record rules for robots stipulate that the time is for the full solve including scanning and calculation. "Inspection" is included in the 3.253 seconds. It takes CUBESTORMER 3 about 500ms to physically turn over the cube and capture 6 images and about another 50ms to calculate a good solution before it starts the physical solve.


----------



## ticarpi (Mar 16, 2014)

IAssemble said:


> It takes CUBESTORMER 3 about 500ms to physically turn over the cube and capture 6 images and about another 50ms to calculate a good solution before it starts the physical solve.



I remove any further reservations. That is impressive.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 16, 2014)

WOW. This. Is. Impressive.


----------



## tomzeng (Mar 16, 2014)

considering this was ran with the processor of a phone I wonder how much faster this could be if it was connected to a supercomputer.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 16, 2014)

tomzeng said:


> considering this was ran with the processor of a phone I wonder how much faster this could be if it was connected to a supercomputer.



I wound say not that much. The only things the phone directly does is take the pictures and calculate the solution. Everything else is limited by the actual turning and rotating of the cube. (I hope I worded that right)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 16, 2014)

H o l y S h i t! That's like 2 secs faster than the Cubestormer 2!


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 16, 2014)

*tries to act unimpressed*
*attempt ruined by sudden pain in jaw as it hits the floor*

That was pretty darn good. What were the changes from CS2?


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Wth... may I ask how it was different from the CubeStormer II? (I'm going to be presenting the article about this in my class tomorrow  )


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 19, 2014)

Featured video on yt


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 19, 2014)

Unreal.

This only makes me wonder about what could possibly come next.


----------



## kcl (Mar 19, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Unreal.
> 
> This only makes me wonder about what could possibly come next.




A skewb robot ?


----------



## EMI (Mar 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> A skewb robot ?



I want a Square-1 robot, I think it would actually be easy in comparison to write the code for that. For turns, one could use two star polygon shaped hands I believe.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow! This is incredible! I've been showing people at work this video, and some of my coworkers have even been showing _me_ this video! It really blows people's minds when you explain to them that 3.253 seconds counts for taking pictures of each face, calculating a solution, and solving it! This is SO cool!


----------



## TDM (Mar 19, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> some of my coworkers have even been showing _me_ this video!


I've also had quite a few teachers at school talk to me about it. I agree that it's cool, but not after 5 people have showed it to me thinking I wouldn't have known about it already.


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 24, 2014)

Scramble: B2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R D2 R U2 L2 D' B' F' L B2 R' U F'

Presolve: x2

Solution: z z x z z R' B z R' B L' F' R F2 B2 R' z R2 F L2 F' z R' F x F R F2 B2 L'


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 24, 2014)

Teach it to do U and D moves, so it will be rotationless.


----------



## whauk (Mar 25, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Scramble: B2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R D2 R U2 L2 D' B' F' L B2 R' U F'
> 
> Presolve: x2
> 
> Solution: z z x z z R' B z R' B L' F' R F2 B2 R' z R2 F L2 F' z R' F x F R F2 B2 L'



which method is it? doesn't look like kociemba's 2-phase algorithm to me... (or the last 5 moves are the second phase which is afaik really short)


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2014)

David uses his own algorithm. He described the details to me once but I forgot. I think the first phase orients and permutes x number of pieces.


----------

